# GT350?



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

I've seen 2 of these models at my school.....does Nissan sell em or is that a special order? Is it really the skyline guts or the guys from a G35/350Z?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Pharrari said:


> I've seen 2 of these models at my school.....does Nissan sell em or is that a special order? Is it really the skyline guts or the guys from a G35/350Z?


where do you live....


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

I live in Sanford Florida but got to school in Winter Park FL


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Pharrari said:


> I live in Sanford Florida but got to school in Winter Park FL


Then most likely they are USDM g35's with different badges.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

I seen one of those on a flatbed at our Infinity dealership out here and was also wondering WTF is a GT350


----------

